# Rantorcha's Road to...



## rantorcha (Apr 15, 2009)

...well, hopefully a Pro Card!  I am currently 7+ weeks away from the NGA Night of Champions Pro Qualifier in North Carolina on June 6th.  As I said in my "intro" thread, I am a life-long natural bodybuilder and for the first time, at a ripe age of 35 years old, I am going all-out for my Natural Pro Card. 

I have the luxury of working with Ironman's own columnist, Eric Broser, as my coach (and most importantly, friend).  Being that I am 7+ weeks away, I'll make it quick...

Here's my current split...
M-Chest/Delts/Abs
T-Hams/Quads/Glutes/Calves
W-Cardio only
Th-Back/Traps/Low Back/Mini-chest
F-Biceps/Triceps/Calves/Mini-delt

I will start tomorrow posting my workouts!!!


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey, best of luck to you!

Got any pix? We'd love to see how you look so close to The Big Dance!


----------



## plums_jp (Apr 15, 2009)

I Agree !!!


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2009)

I third that one - good luck!


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 16, 2009)

Built said:


> Hey, best of luck to you!
> 
> Got any pix? We'd love to see how you look so close to The Big Dance!



Well, I am hoping to get up some shots pretty soon...this weekend.  That'll be my 7-weeks out pics.  I still feel like I have a long way to go, but I trust my coach implicitly and know he will get me in the best shape of my life.  

Actually, now that i think of it, since this is a new thread and I am new around here, I might as well throw up some pics from when I started.  These were from when I was 14-weeks out.


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> Well, I am hoping to get up some shots pretty soon...this weekend.  That'll be my 7-weeks out pics.  I still feel like I have a long way to go, but I trust my coach implicitly and know he will get me in the best shape of my life.
> 
> Actually, now that i think of it, since this is a new thread and I am new around here, I might as well throw up some pics from when I started.  These were from when I was 14-weeks out.



You look thick as hell, but those are really tiny pix!  I'd love to see something bigger.


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 16, 2009)

Built said:


> You look thick as hell, but those are really tiny pix!  I'd love to see something bigger.



Well, if you can help me figure out how to get 'em bigger, I'll do it.  lol  I am new at this posting-pictures stuff.  I'll see about making them bigger next time.


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll be honest, today my mind was in a distant land.  I had some major shiz going on in my tiny little brain-dome.  Don't ask why (I know I don't!), but my strength was through the ROOF this morning.  I was pulling stuff I haven't done in MONTHS!!!  Granted, I still hadn't had carbs since 9am on Tuesday, so I didn't quite break any PRs or anything, but I was shocked by some of the movements.

*MINI-CHEST*
-HAMMER INCLINE PRESS...3 X 4-6
3 plts each side/5 
3 plts each side/4
2 plts + 25 each side/8..drop..1plt each/18 (hold top & bottom tempo)

*LATS*
-UNDERHAND GRIP SMITH ROW...3 X 4-6
245/12 (was going to stop at 6, but felt like I could do more and kept going!)
275/9
315/6..drop..225/8 - strange strength today
-CG SEATED CABLE ROW...3 X 4-6
240/6, 255/6, 255/6..drop..180/6
-SHOULDER WIDTH UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWN...2 X 4-6
205/8, 225/6
-ONE ARM DB ROW...2 X 4-6
115/8, 125/6

*TRAPS*
-BB SHRUG...3 X 6-8
100/12, 100/12, 100/12 - went lighter than I could have...wanted to really go slow and squeeze

*LWBACK*
-WEIGHTED HYPEREXTENSION...3 X 8-10
25/12, 25/12, 25/15

*CARDIO* - full 30 minutes on the Stairmill...yippeeee (I it sure felt like a full 30 minutes!


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 17, 2009)

For how GREAT yesterday's training and strength was, today sucked buttock!  Some of my old ailments started to creep back into my life like my right shoulder tightening up on me again and my left forearm/elbow tendons.  I think Power week is something I might have to "shelf" for a bit.  I even started feeling some pain in my actual elbow area during tris.  UGH!  But...did that stop me?  You know better than that.  With only 7 weeks to go, and really only 6 weeks of training, I threw all caution to the wind.

*MINI-DELT*
-SEATED HAMMER PRESS...1 X 4-6
195/6 (actually used Star Trac machine-face down)
-SEATED BENT LATERAL...1 X 5-7
25/7
-STANDING SIDE LATERAL...1 X 5-7
40/7..drop..25/15!!

*BIS*
-STANDING ALTERNATING HAMMER CURL...2 X 4-6
45/6, 45/6 (these aggravated my left forearm again..damn Power week!)  
-STANDING EZ BAR CURL...2 X 4-6
100/10, 100/8  -- used fixed bar and lighter weight for better contraction
-SINGLE ARM DB PREACHER CURL...2 X 4-6
35/6, 35/8

*TRIS*
-LYING EZ BAR EXT...3 X 4-6
90/6, 90/7, 90/7
-SEATED TWO ARMS OVERHEAD DB EXT...2 X 4-6
90/5, 90/5
-SINGLE ARM ROPE PUSHDOWN...2 X 5-7
20/7, 25/6..ss/two arms-rope-25/15

*CALVES*
-STANDING CALF...2 X 6-8
210/12, 225/10
-SINGLE LEG CALF PRESS...2 X 6-8
140/15 - grossly underestimated weight
230/12


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lookin good! Best of luck to you!


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 18, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Lookin good! Best of luck to you!



Why thank you very much...I will do my best.


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 18, 2009)

So, as of this morning, I am still 7 weeks out and decently progressing, I guess. Sometimes the mind works against you, but that's why I have a trusted coach and friend helping me through this. 

I tried to get a couple of shots up, but the thingy is telling me my files are too big.    I'll try to work on that. 

Anyone have any suggestions?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2009)

Hotlink them from photobucket.


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 19, 2009)

Built said:


> Hotlink them from photobucket.



Yeah, you know I am going to have to breakdown and learn-myself how to use photbucket already.  I think I might be the lone holdout that doesn't use photobucket.  lol


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 19, 2009)

Today I have the great pleasure of a couple of things....

- I didn't have to wake up at the crack of dawn as I normally do to do cardio (my normal schedule on Sunday!)

- I get to train in the afternoon with none other than The Behemoth, aka bodyfx, aka Eric Broser.  

With 7 weeks to go, there is no room for error and we're not only be training chest, delts, and abs, but also taking care of some posing issues.  I am not the worst poser in the world, but I am no where near the best.  So, we're going to have to take care of that now!!


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2009)

Posing is a workout unto itself.

A friend of mine suggested practicing posing when you're tired, hungry and dehydrated. Better prep for the stage.


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 21, 2009)

Built said:


> Posing is a workout unto itself.
> 
> A friend of mine suggested practicing posing when you're tired, hungry and dehydrated. Better prep for the stage.



That is a GREAT idea!  I actually have some posing practice planned for tomorrow.


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 21, 2009)

OK!  Well, there is a ton to get to, so let me get to it???.

Sunday, I was lucky enough to train with our own Eric Broser.  It is so fun to train with him!!  Every time I train with him I get rejuvenated to train even harder than before and even learn something new.

CHEST
Hammer Incl Press
3plts each side/7, 2plts + 25/10
Flat Smith Press to neck
185/12, 185/11
Pec Dec
100/15, 100/15
Bodyweight Dips
20

DELTS
Mach Side Laterals
90/9, 90/9
Single-handle Upright Row
120/12, 120/14
Seated DB Front Raises
20/15, 20/15+2

ABS
Supported Knee/Hip Raises
18, 15
Decl Crunch
15, 15+3

CARDIO ??? 30 minutes on Stairmill

So, after training so hard on Sunday, I had 3 meals left to eat, so I ended up having to eat every 2 hours.  Somewhere along the way, I ate something that didn???t agree???well first, I was feeling very full when I had my last meal and went to bed.  In the middle of the night, I could swear that my last meal was at the top of my throat.  I ended up having some poopey issues in the middle of the night and was feeling even worse when the alarm woke me up at 5am.  Since I trained Sunday, it was going to be my long-cardio day.

CARDIO (Monday) - 55 minutes
30 minutes on Stairmill
25 minutes on Treadmill

I somehow managed to get there and do my cardio (I don???t know how I finished!!!), but when I got home I practically collapsed back in bed and was out of commission until about 1pm!

I spent the rest of my day resting and trying to get in as many meals as my stomach could handle.  Then, the night came and I was overwhelmed by a massive headache!  UGH!!  I went to bed early and still woke up with a nice size headache so I broke down and took some Advil before hitting Legs this morning.  
Tuesday ??? there are times in every contest-prep that test your intestinal fortitude and your desire to complete.  Yesterday and today were my big moments so far!!!  Training this morning, and doing legs of all things, was truly a test to see how badly I wanted to compete this June and how bad I want to do well.  I had no business being out of bed this morning, so I decided to use easier weight than normal.  I figured it would hurt me too badly since legs aren???t exactly a weak body part for me.  But, watching the PRRS DVD over the weekend, reminded me about tempos, so I really watched my tempos and made myself ???feel??? the weight hardcore again.

HAMS
SEATED LEG CURL...3 X 7-9
255/9, 255/9, 240/9 + 4XReps
STIFF LEG DEADLIFT...3 X 10-12
185/12, 195/12, 195/12
SINGLE LEG LYING LEG CURL...2 X 13-15
**did 1st as two-legged-90/15; single-leg-40/13

QUADS
LEG EXTENSION...3 X 7-9
160/9, 180/9, 180/9
LEG PRESS...3 X 10-12
4plts each/12, 4 plts/12, 4 plts/12
SMITH LUNGE...2 X 13-15 PER LEG
115/15, 115/15

BUTT
BUTT BLASTER...2 X 16-20 PER LEG
62.5/18, 62.5/18

CALVES ??? calves were still sore from posing on Sunday
STANDING CALF...1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
180/12, 210/11+1
SEATED CALF...1 X 16-20, 1 X 13-15
90/20, 115/14

CARDIO ??? 10 minutes on Stairmill & 20 minutes on Treadmill


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2009)

How far out are you from your comp - you seem to be putting out a LOT of volume there. Why such high reps?


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 28, 2009)

Built said:


> How far out are you from your comp - you seem to be putting out a LOT of volume there. Why such high reps?



I am just less than 6 weeks out from my show.  As for the volume, i am a disciple of Eric Broser's - Power, Rep Range, Shock training system.  And the week you are looking at is Rep Range week.  As a matter of fact, there is a DVD all about it!  LOL  Check it out...  Eric Broser's Power Rep Range Shock Max Mass Training System DVD


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, I have been a little M.I.A. the last couple of days ??? sorry about that ??? but that doesn???t mean the necessary work isn???t getting done.  On the contrary!  I have been on FIRE!  I had to move this past weekend (not fun), but among all of the crap I had to do, I still managed to wake up ungodly early to get my cardio in and made sure all of my meals and supps were taken on time.  I had to use a shake or two more than I normally would at this time, but it got done and that???s all that matters!

I am officially less than 6 weeks out from my show and I am feeling pretty good.  I go a couple of days not seeing to much in the way of changes; then on that 3rd or 4th day, BAM???new lines come sprouting out.  lol  Eric sent me my changes for this week and no surprises, really.  A few less carbs, less overall protein, and a few more minutes of cardio on training days.  I was shocked!  Yeah, right.

So, yesterday I woke up, did my cardio 1st thing in the morning at home, took the kids to school and went to work.  I trained in the afternoon at my new gym ??? 24-Hour Fitness ??? and got in a pretty hard workout for Chest and Delts.  It is *SHOCK WEEK*, if you???re following at home.  I think I am just now starting to feel some of the effects of lower carbs.  lol 

This morning was back to normal ??? I woke up to hit the gym early for a good thrashing of my legs (and abs since I didn???t have time yesterday).  Here???s the run down

*HAMS*
DROPSET: LYING LEG CURL...2 X 8-10, DROP, 4-6
140/10..110/6;   140/8..110/4..80/4  (did last as triple-drop)

SUPERSET: 
DB STIFF LEG DEADLIFT...2 X 10-12 -  115/9, 115/10
ABDUCTION MACHINE...2 X 16-20 -  85/30, 100/28

*QUADS *
FEET HIGH ON PLATFORM LEG PRESS 1 AND 1/2 REPS...2 X 8-10
5 plts each side/10; 5 plts each side/10 (holy crap..the weight wasn???t very impressive, but tell that to my quads!!)
DROPSET: NARROW HACK SQUAT...2 X 8-10, DROP, 4-6
4 plts each/10..drop..3 plts each/8
4 plts each/10..drop..3 plts each/7
** yet another quad thrasher!

SUPERSET: 
WALKING LUNGE...1 X 8-10 PER LEG ??? 90/28 steps!
LEG EXT...1 X 8-10 ??? 115/12

*CALVES *
CALF PRESS WITH X-REPS...3 X 8-10 + MAX X-REPS
5 plts each side/12 + 28 XReps 
6 plts each side/12 + 15 XReps 
6 plts each side/12 + 11 XReps 

*ABS*
SUPERSET: 
SUPPORTED STRAIGHT LEG RAISE ??? 13; 10+2
CABLE CRUNCH...2 X 12-15 EACH ??? 120/15; 140/13

*CARDIO *??? 30 minutes on Stairmill

Cardio is becoming grueling.  I???m not sure why, but 30 minutes is starting to feel like 3 hours!


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 28, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Who?



Yeah, _*THAT *_guy.


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2009)

The high rep stuff - is this during low carb phases of your diet?


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 28, 2009)

Built said:


> The high rep stuff - is this during low carb phases of your diet?



It's during every phase.  That's one of the great things of the PRRS system.  You can use it during a bulking phase or a cutting phase.  After trying Max-OT for a while before this, my results were nothing really to speak of.  And I train HARD, so that wasn't the issue.  

However, since discovering Eric's PRRS system, over the last 4 years I have put on a significant amount of natty-muscle.  You should give it a look and see about incorporating it in your workouts.

Ch..Chh..Chhh...Check it out....
PRRSTraining.com - Power - Rep Range - Shock


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> It's during every phase.  That's one of the great things of the PRRS system.  You can use it during a bulking phase or a cutting phase



That wasn't what I asked. 

I asked if you used the higher rep stuff during low carb phases of your diet. This could be during a bulk or a cut.


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, another day, another stamp to put on the day! Although today is my supposed off day, you never really have off when you are contest dieting. I did my Wed cardio and my posing practice. And I must confess that I sweat more for my posing than I did for my cardio - go figure. lol 

And today is a ZERO CARB day - YEAAAHHHH!!


----------



## Built (Apr 29, 2009)

Really unsatisfying to pose flat, isn't it?


----------



## gopro (Apr 30, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> Well, another day, another stamp to put on the day! Although today is my supposed off day, you never really have off when you are contest dieting. I did my Wed cardio and my posing practice. And I must confess that I sweat more for my posing than I did for my cardio - go figure. lol
> 
> And today is a ZERO CARB day - YEAAAHHHH!!



Hang in there bro! We both know you have a stubborn body, but that never stopped us before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 30, 2009)

gopro said:


> Hang in there bro! We both know you have a stubborn body, but that never stopped us before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well, I certainly don't plan on letting it sto pme this time either!  You know I am going all out for this one.  I am as mentally focused as I have ever been for anything.  And these next 5+ weeks will be even better than the previous 11, if that's possible.


----------



## rantorcha (May 1, 2009)

So, I have a little catching up to do.  Yesterday, I had my girls from the previous night, so I did my cardio first thing in the morning on my home elliptical (30 minutes) and then trained in the afternoon.  So, here is yesterday???s fun.

*LATS*
SUPERSET: STIFF ARM PULLDOWN/UNDERHAND GRIP BB BENT ROW...2 X 8-10 EACH
140/10 ss/ 215/10; 
140/11 ss/ 215/10 .. drop.. 145/8
SUPERSET: WG SEATED CABLE ROW TO UPPER ABS/CG PULLDOWN TO LOWER CHEST...2 X 8-10 EACH
165/10 ss/ 165/9
165/10 ss/ 150/9 .. drop.. 105/7
DROPSET: ONE ARM DB ROW...1 X 8-10, DROP, 4-6
95/12.. drop..65/10 (kept going)

*TRAPS *
SUPERSET: SMITH BEHIND BACK SHRUG/CG CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 8-10 EACH
185/10 ss/ 120/16
235/16 ss/ 140/14

*LWBACK *
DROPSET: WEIGHTED HYPEREXTENSION...2 X 10-12, DROP WEIGHT, MAX REPS BODYWEIGHT
35/12..-/12
35/11..-/10

*ABS *
SUPERSET: INCLINE BENT KNEE RAISE/ALTERNATING TWISTING CRUNCH...2 X 16-20/16-20 PER SIDE
18 ss/ 20
17 ss/ 20+


Today was a different story.  I hit the gym ready to go, but I had a difficult time with my left forearm/elbow area again due to the thrashing I gave my back yesterday.  I have finally come to realize that I have to put my mental issue about using lighter weight to bed and just do it.  I was getting no benefit from my pride, so I am and have been using lighter weight and really ???feeling it??? a lot more.  It has made a world of difference.  Today was no exception.

*BIS*
STANDING BB CURL WITH 5/1/X TEMPO...2 X 6-8
85/8, 85/7
SUPERSET: 90 DEGREE BB PREACHER CURL/ALTERNATING DB HAMMER CURL...2 X 8-10 EACH
75/8 ss/ 30/8
75/8 ss/ 30/10+ (lost count) lol

*TRIS *
DROPSET: V BAR PUSHDOWN...2 X 8-10, DROP, 4-6
160/10 ..drop.. 130/7
170/8 .. drop .. 140/5
SUPERSET: LYING EZ BAR EXT/BENCH DIPS...2 X 8-10/MAX REPS BODYWEIGHT
85/8+neg ss/ 7 + almost an 8th
85/8+neg ss/ 7 ..then fell over

*CALVES *
CALF PRESS WITH 1/4/X TEMPO...2 X 6-8
450/8, 450/8 + 12 XReps
DROPSET: SEATED CALF...1 X 12-15, DROP, 6-8
125/14..drop..90/11
(more reps than prescribed, but really felt them!)

*CARDIO *??? 30 minutes on Stairmill

Now, it???s all about nutrition for today and both nutrition and cardio over the weekend!  I will hopefully be taking some progress shots this weekend, so we???ll see how that goes.  AND, I have the luxury of training on Sunday with the Yoda of PRRS, Eric BrOser (not Browser, like Flex likes to call him) lol


----------



## rantorcha (May 5, 2009)

This was supposed to be my entry for yesterday, but I realized it didn't take.  


Busy as hell weekend! I had my girls from about 8am on, but before that, I got in my cardio!

*SATURDAY *
*CARDIO *(upped to 60 minutes)
30-min on Stairmill and 30-min on Treadmill

..then I went and hung out with my sister and her boyfriend at their new place. We hung out for the morning and early afternoon, but the girls needed a nap in the worst way, so I took them home and hung out for the rest of the day. It was the first time I actually started to feel really tired during my contest prep. I ended up taking a little nappy-poo while watching cartoons with Sidney and went to bed shortly after putting the two crazy girls to bed!

*SUNDAY*
Woke up prior to the crack of dawn to get in my training-day cardio. That¡¦s right¡Ka training day on Sunday. But not just any training day¡Kone with our own Eric Broser (or Browser, if you are Flex Wheeler). And what an insane training day it was!!! Whew.

We have planned a HYBRID Week. Don't ask me about weights, because I really didn't keep track, but here is a quick rundown.

CHEST
Smith Incl Press - 3x4-6
Cybex Chest Press Machine - 1x13-15, 10-12, 7-9
**this machine was a real doozy! My boobies were about to pop out of my shirt. Also, my weight selection was too conservative and ended up doing 20 reps, 15 reps, then 10 reps
Flat Bench Flye ss/ DB Pullovers - 1x8-10each
**Eric actually had to take the DB from me after my 7th rep because it was about to fall on my face!

DELTS
DB Press - 2x4-6
Side Laterals - 1x13-15, 10-12, 7-9
Top Cable Rev Cross (Rear Delts) ss/ Plate Front Raise - 1x8-10 each

I took the opportunity to do some posing practice while I had Coach around. He seemed to think things were on the right track, but we are kicking things in to super-high gear now.

ABS
Decl Crunch - 2 sets
Decl Crunch - 1 set ss/ V-ups

*MONDAY*
And with only 5 weeks until the big day, so goes all of my carbs during non-training days. I know this is a necessary evil, so let¡¦s strap up the belt and let's get after it.

Since yesterday was supposed to be cardio only, I made today my cardio-only day. I got some pretty good sleep last night, even though I went to bed later than I wanted to.

CARDIO (60 minutes)
30-min on Stairmill; 21-min on Treadmill; 9 final minutes on Stairmill!!!
**A guy a couple of treadmills away from me got on with about 11 minutes left in my session¡Kand he REAKED of stinky mouth! I would catch a wiff every couple of seconds and want to gag. As anyone knows who has competed, something like this during the last few weeks can make you mentally insane¡Kso, I decided to move back to the Stairmill for my final 9 minutes of cardio!


----------



## rantorcha (May 5, 2009)

AND HERE IS TODAY'S ENTRY!

I woke up this morning and hit the cardio first thing. 30 minutes on the elliptical machine at home.

I hit work, then at lunch, I HIT THE GYM! Man was today a kick ass day! Whew. I was panting and almost puking!

HAMS 
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 4-6
155/8, 185/5, 175/5..130/5
-SEATED LEG CURL...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
125/20!, 155/11+1, 165/7+1

QUADS
-DROPSET: FEET HIGH ON PLATFORM LEG PRESS...2 X 8-10, DROP, 4-6
6plts each/12..drop..5plts ea/6
7plts each/10..drop..6plts ea/7
-NARROW STANCE HACK SQUAT...3 X 4-6
5plts each(450)/6; 500/5
-Walking LUNGE...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9 PER LEG
90/32 steps
100/30 steps

BUTT
-DROPSET: ABDUCTION MACHINE...1 X 16-20, DROP, 8-10
90/25..80/10
100/20..80/10

CALVES
-Free Motion Calf Ext...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9**
**SUPERSET FINAL SET WITH SEATED CALF FOR 16-20
160/8
200/17
240/12..drop..90/16

Somehow I made it back to work with enough energy to update my journal. Maybe if I have time tonight I'll throw up some progress pics of this past weekend.


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2009)

you use and superset on an abduction machine? I didnt know they made those anymore.


----------



## Built (May 5, 2009)

We call the abductor/adductor the "yes/no" machine. LOL!


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2009)

I have one in my gym only because the old broads have to come in and see it to familiarize themselves with it. they see that, and it comes off as being a warm and fuzzy place for them. I certainly see no real use for it. You can get a better workout with a friggin sumo squat and better overrall development. I hate having it in my gym-I'd rather put a squat rack where this thing is.

Who thinks of these things???


----------



## Built (May 6, 2009)

They need to make "abduction" a mandatory pose!  

Sorry rant!  Jugg, lets give him his gym log back. We're just giving you a hard time Rantorcha. Train hard. 

How's the posing practice going?


----------



## rantorcha (May 6, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I have one in my gym only because the old broads have to come in and see it to familiarize themselves with it. they see that, and it comes off as being a warm and fuzzy place for them. I certainly see no real use for it. You can get a better workout with a friggin sumo squat and better overrall development. I hate having it in my gym-I'd rather put a squat rack where this thing is.
> 
> Who thinks of these things???



I must say "Jugg", you sure have your set of opinions.  Plus, you have a certain knack for making people feel really welcome.  It seems like you have a bit of a bug up your ass about me, my training, and my coach.  Is there something you'd like to air out?  Being a Keyboard-Toughguy makes you nothing more than a shithead.  At least I am putting myself out there in what I thought was to be an open forum where people who share bodybuilding as a passion and lifestyle can come and share their experiences.  

I see you have no pictures of yourself any where.  Is there a reason for that?

*If you have an issue, I respectfully ask that you no longer visit my journal. * Do us all a favor and find something else to do with your time and energy besides trying to make fun of someone else whom you have never met or know anything about.


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> I must say "Jugg", you sure have your set of opinions.


Thank you for noticing.

I dont have a bug anywhere near my ass towards you. I hope you win, and hope you know its because of the intensity that you, yourself put into. I could train you and I wouldnt do half of the "award winning techniques" gobro does. But, that as they say, is your business. You paid a boatload of money to be trained by the "best". That's great I am very happy for you. But dont worship false idols. I just dont like bullshitters. 

If I offended you, well thats your problem and I can respect that. 

Good luck.


----------



## rantorcha (May 6, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Thank you for noticing.
> 
> I dont have a bug anywhere near my ass towards you. I hope you win, and hope you know its because of the intensity that you, yourself put into. I could train you and I wouldnt do half of the "award winning techniques" gobro does. But, that as they say, is your business. You paid a boatload of money to be trained by the "best". That's great I am very happy for you. But dont worship false idols. I just dont like bullshitters.
> 
> ...



Oh...I see what it is.  The bug up your ass isn't me....it's Eric.  It's "professional" jealousy!  HAHAHA  *YOU *are a supposed trainer too.  HAHAHA.  First of all, you don't know my situation, you don't know me, and you clearly don't know Eric.  Green is not your color buddy!  And to say you don't like bullshitter is laughable when *you *come into someone's journal who wants to share his personal experiences, then mock his training and his coach (pretending not to know who he is by the way..shameful).  Who are you???  LOL    What have you done?  Who have you trained that has gotten so crazy far?  You're Mr. Big Man...show me your crazy-good crudentials!


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2009)

Yeah. thats what it is.


You know what? I'm going to shock all of the moderators here and be mature about my reply. I disagree with gobros methods, bottom line. I didnt mock you at all. Trust me you'd know.
You need to continue your log and stay focused.


----------



## gopro (May 6, 2009)

Bro, do not let him get you all worked up...just focus on what is ahead day to day. This is not about YOU, it is about ME, so don't you worry. All it will do is raise your cortisol, which we do not need. Jugger can disagree with my "methods" all he wants and it is absolutely meaningless. It's just like me saying I "disagree with how Eddie Van Halen holds his guitar." 

Onward and upward. You have a show to prepare for!


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2009)

why are you repeating what I just said, gobro? Jumping on the bandwagon a bit late are we? I ended off amicably, but if you want to instigate dont look at me. I'm not barking up this guy's tree.


----------



## gopro (May 6, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> why are you repeating what I just said, gobro? Jumping on the bandwagon a bit late are we? I ended off amicably, but if you want to instigate dont look at me. I'm not barking up this guy's tree.



Well, to be fair Jugg, you quite obviously instigated once again in one of your previous posts...and again, for no good reason. Plus, you keep calling me gobro, which you well know is not my screen name (just a backdoor way to take a stab).

And, my response was not anything negative about you. I did not take a shot at you like you have done to me time and again. I only basically said that it should be meaningless to Rantorcha what you think, and that when something works, nobody can really question it. Like, if Built says that for HER keto-diets work better than any other method (and she has seriously tried them all), then I cannot tell her she is wrong, even though I disagree with the diet as a whole.

Now, back to business!!


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2009)

wow gobro, you flim-flam worse than politician. Go kiss a baby for PR.

I refuse to go on in this thread with respect to your client. Rantorcha, continue.


----------



## gopro (May 7, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> wow gobro, you flim-flam worse than politician. Go kiss a baby for PR.
> 
> I refuse to go on in this thread with respect to your client. Rantorcha, continue.



Thank you Juggernaut. I appreciate that, since trying to "talk" to you is like trying to talk to a wall...seriously. Obviously you have a personal vendetta against me, and you refuse to hear anything I say. 

So yes, do the mature thing for once and leave the thread alone. And if you CAN do this, well, I thank you in advance.

And besides I am sure you will find me in other threads where you can spew the negativity you have inside right at me. Just know one thing...it is meaningless to me. So, better off to just bury the hatchet and remain civil around here.


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2009)

My thinking exactly. Even if you tried to talk to me-I'd laugh at you. You're funny.
Keep up with god complex, I'm loving every minute of it.


----------



## gopro (May 7, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> My thinking exactly. Even if you tried to talk to me-I'd laugh at you. You're funny.
> Keep up with god complex, I'm loving every minute of it.



Exactly...and you are a nothing in this industry, so why would I bother wasting my time worrying about what you think. You are a personal trainer. You own a small training studio. That is awesome (seriously...and I wish you nothing but success), but also a dime a dozen. Nobody knows your name except for those who know you personally.

And as far as the God complex thing...could not be further from the truth my friend. But, if it makes you somehow feel better to think that, well, enjoy!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 7, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> My thinking exactly. Even if you tried to talk to me-I'd laugh at you. You're funny.
> Keep up with god complex, I'm loving every minute of it.


Are you serious...


----------



## Built (May 7, 2009)

gopro said:


> And as far as the God complex thing...could not be further from the truth





			
				gopro said:
			
		

> Jugger can *disagree with my "methods"* all he wants and it is absolutely meaningless. *It's just like me saying I "disagree with how Eddie Van Halen holds his guitar."*



No God complex. Got it.


----------



## gopro (May 8, 2009)

Built said:


> No God complex. Got it.



Built...I thought YOU were smarter than that and could easily understand my point. Oh well, guess not, huh?


----------



## Built (May 8, 2009)

You think I'm smart! That's adorable!


----------



## rantorcha (May 8, 2009)

Wow!  I didn't realize there was such animosity towards Eric.  That is freakin' hilarious.  Don't you guys have enough confidence in yourselves to just take his methods as just another way to accomplish one's goals?  Seriously, enough.  Go play somewhere else.  Maybe that way other people who have read my journal can stop emailing and PM-ing me about how your pettiness towards Eric is annoying people.

If you'd like, I can start another thread for you in another section..."Why we hate Eric".  You can post all of your venom there.  And please dont' respond to this by saying we don't hate Eric and have no animosity.  Please, give me a break.  Just don't do it in my journal please.  There are actually people who get some benefit from it.

Thanks!


----------



## rantorcha (May 8, 2009)

Now...back to MY journal...

Since I have my girls all week this week, I???ve had to wake up and do my *cardio *first thing in the morning, then train in the afternoon.  And I must say, I kind of like the change.  It has been pretty good for me so I might stick with it on the days that I can through the end of the show.

Thursday was no exception.  I hit the gym with some serious energy for some reason (I don???t ask why anymore, I just go with it) and hit back as hard as I have in quite some time.  Maybe it is the low BF or the conservative weights I???ve been using, but I am really feeling it lately.

*LATS*
WEIGHTED WG PULLUP???3 X 4-6
35/6, 35/6, 35/5+1 
**Really felt these???best these have felt in a looong time
UNDERHAND GRIP BB BENT ROW???1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
185/18, 205/14, 235/8+1
SUPERSET: 
CG SEATED CABLE ROW ??? 165/11+1, 180/10+1 **used a diff cable row mach..this one was set higher
SS/ STIFF ARM PULLDOWN???2 X 8-10 EACH ??? 120/12, 140/8..drop..110/5

*LWBACK *
RACK PARTIAL DEADLIFT (KNEE HEIGHT)???3 X 6-8
275/12, 315/9, 325/8
**went VERY conservative with these.  Was aggravating a little hernia issue I have had

*TRAPS *
CG CABLE URIGHT ROW???1 X 16-20, 1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12
110/20, 130/14+1, 140/12+1
DROPSET: DB SHRUG???1 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8
110/12..drop..85/8

Awesome day on Thursday!  Can???t wait to continue my momentum into Friday!!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 8, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> Now...back to MY journal...
> 
> Since I have my girls all week this week, I???ve had to wake up and do my *cardio *first thing in the morning, then train in the afternoon.  And I must say, I kind of like the change.  It has been pretty good for me so I might stick with it on the days that I can through the end of the show.
> 
> ...





> WEIGHTED WG PULLUP???3 X 4-6
> 35/6, 35/6, 35/5+1


I'll try these next wk.....


----------



## rantorcha (May 8, 2009)

So, some more ???first-thing-in-the-morning cardio??? to start the day off right!  Then, in the afternoon, a little bit of arm training to top end another week of training before the show.  Officially, I am at 4 weeks to go as of tomorrow!!  Ok, I am starting to get ready now.  lol

*BIS*
STANDING ALTERNATING DB CURL...2 X 4-6
50/6, 55/6
FRONT DOUBLE BICEPS POSE CABLE CURL...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
60/15+1, 70/10, 70/8
DROPSET: 90 DEGREE DB PREACHER CURL...1 X 8-10, DROP, 4-6
35/8..25/4

*TRIS*
LYING EZ BAR EXT...2 X 4-6
90/8, 100/5+neg
ROPE PUSHDOWN...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
90/15, 100/11+1, 110/8+1..drop..80/5
DROPSET: Two-arm OVERHEAD Cable EXT...1 X 8-10, DROP, 4-6
100/15..80/7

*CALVES*
CALF PRESS Free Motion...2 X 6-8
240/15, 300/8
SEATED CALF...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12***  
***SUPERSET FINAL SET WITH STANDING CALF FOR 8-10
115/15, 135/12
SS/ 180/12 + 3XReps

Another kick ass training session today.  Now the concentration will be on the diet and cardio!


----------



## juggernaut (May 8, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> Wow!  I didn't realize there was such animosity towards Eric.  That is freakin' hilarious.  Don't you guys have enough confidence in yourselves to just take his methods as just another way to accomplish one's goals?  Seriously, enough.  Go play somewhere else.  Maybe that way other people who have read my journal can stop emailing and PM-ing me about how your pettiness towards Eric is annoying people.
> 
> If you'd like, I can start another thread for you in another section..."Why we hate Eric".  You can post all of your venom there.  And please dont' respond to this by saying we don't hate Eric and have no animosity.  Please, give me a break.  Just don't do it in my journal please.  There are actually people who get some benefit from it.
> 
> Thanks!


With regards to you and Eric, I am going out on a limb by offering a formal apology for disrupting your log, and to Eric, for twisting his nuts. I may not agree with him, but I have to respect the man's success. With that, I know I can be an asshole, and for that, I apologize. I may still argue with people as well as disagree, but I promise I will do it with a bit more class and respect towards others.

Now, can we get back to sex, supplements, steroids and bodybuilding, please????


----------



## gopro (May 8, 2009)

Built said:


> You think I'm smart! That's adorable!



Well, I am glad that you think so Built.


----------



## gopro (May 8, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> With regards to you and Eric, I am going out on a limb by offering a formal apology for disrupting your log, and to Eric, for twisting his nuts. I may not agree with him, but I have to respect the man's success. With that, I know I can be an asshole, and for that, I apologize. I may still argue with people as well as disagree, but I promise I will do it with a bit more class and respect towards others.
> 
> Now, can we get back to sex, supplements, steroids and bodybuilding, please????



Well, now there is a *great post!* Truly happy to read it, and because I live in a way that repels negativity from my life, I am willing to bury the hatchet here and now and simply move on.


----------



## rantorcha (May 11, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> With regards to you and Eric, I am going out on a limb by offering a formal apology for disrupting your log, and to Eric, for twisting his nuts. I may not agree with him, but I have to respect the man's success. With that, I know I can be an asshole, and for that, I apologize. I may still argue with people as well as disagree, but I promise I will do it with a bit more class and respect towards others.
> 
> Now, can we get back to sex, supplements, steroids and bodybuilding, please????



Thank you, Jugg.  *THAT *is very much appreciated.


----------



## rantorcha (May 11, 2009)

WHAT A WEEKEND!  

*Saturday*
Got up early and saw my cardio was raised to 70 minutes split up, so I hopped on my Home-Elliptical for 45 minutes.  Once I was done with that, I got the kids ready to go???my recently-turned 5 year old was graduating pre-K and they were having a ceremony, plus an end-of-the-year show.  We had a great time and I caught everything on film!  I took my progress pics and sent them to Coach.  Then, spent the rest of the day doing some retail therapy with my uncle (who is like my big brother!)???actually, bought some stuff for the new pad.  Then hopped on the elliptical again for the remaining 25 minutes of cardio!  And ended the evening by organizing the hell out of my place.

*Sunday*
Got up early again, but this time went to the gym for 45 minutes of cardio (30 on the Stairmill and 15 on the Treadmill).  Then, most of the rest of mother???s day I spent with my mom at my sister place.  For some reason I was feeling like absolute dog crap!  I don???t know if it was the diet, how ragged I have been running myself, or a combination.  But I haven???t felt like this all prep long (which I am counting my blessings???believe me!).  I was SOOO tired.  As soon as I got home, I dropped everything in my arms and fell on the couch for about ½ hour.  I got up, did my cardio and spent the rest of the evening relaxing!

*Monday*
I decided to hit the gym early this morning!  Since I have a ton of work to do, I figured training in the afternoon wasn???t a good idea.  So, here is this morning???s training and cardio???

*CHEST *
HIGH SMITH INCLINE PRESS...3 X 7-9
205/7, 195/7, 185/8 ??? strict on ???Rep Range??? tempos
HAMMER INCLINE PRESS...3 X 10-12
100each side/10+½, 100ea/10, 95ea/10+1  
SLIGHT INCLINE FLYE...2 X 13-15
45/15, 45/14
CABLE CROSSOVER...2 X 16-20
25/20, 25/20

*DELTS *
STANDING SIDE LATERAL...2 X 7-9
30/9+1, 32.5/9 + 6 cheat reps
SEATED REAR DELT FLYE MACHINE...2 X 10-12
135/15, 150/12+1
SEATED MACHINE SHOULDER PRESS...2 X 13-15
60/15, 60/10..R/P..60/5  (on last set, got a weird feeling in my shoulder, so I stopped then did a rest/pause)
SINGLE ARM CABLE LATERAL...1 X 16-20
15/20

*ABS *
SUPPORTED STRAIGHT LEG RAISE...2 X 16-20
16, 10 + 6 w/Bent Knee (I was SO toasted after my workout, I couldn???t even lift my legs to finish my set!  LOL!!!)
CABLE CRUNCH...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12
130/20, 150/12

CARDIO ??? 30 minutes on Treadmill

The rest of the day is devoted to my diet and planning tomorrow.  I may even have to hit the grocery store and cooking some.  Blah!


----------



## rantorcha (May 12, 2009)

I have had some seriously insane workouts in my life, and more specifically, during this contest prep, but today???s leg workout was about as brutal as I can remember with all of the factors involved.  I am a little tired, but I am still able to kick ass in the gym.  However the other factors took over???I am somewhat depleted, I am pushing roughly the same weight as I normally would off-season, and holy SHIZ was I light-headed today!!!!  Just getting up from a machine was making the room spin, and even worse after going all out on a set.  Here are the results of today???s thrashing???

*HAMS*
LYING LEG CURL...3 X 7-9
155/9, 140/9+1, 140/9
SEATED LEG CURL...3 X 10-12
145/12, 145/12, 145/12
STIFF LEG DEADLIFT...2 X 13-15
205/15, 205/15 ??? slow and super strict!

*QUADS *
LEG EXTENSION...3 X 7-9
160/9, 190/9, 190/9 ??? After my first set, I thought I was going to have to stop???my quads were starting to cramp.  Not sure why!
HACK SQUATS...3 X 10-12
3plts+25each side/12, same/12, same/12 ??? although I got the same reps each set, I can assure you, they weren???t all easy and that last set, I had to R/P on the last couple
Walking LUNGE...1 X 13-15 PER LEG ??? 90/30steps total
SINGLE LEG PRESS (used Life Fitness machine)...1 X 13-15 PER LEG ??? 85/15each side

*BUTT *
ABDUCTION MACHINE...2 X 16-20
90/25, 90/23

*CALVES  *
Free Motion Ext CALF (TOES SLIGHTLY OUT)...1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
220/12, 240/11+5XReps  -  Standing Machine was broken
SEATED CALF...1 X 16-20, 1 X 13-15
90/19, 115/15!!

*CARDIO *- spilt in half between Stairmill and Treadmill.  It was about as difficult as ever to pick up and put down my legs!


----------



## Balin (May 12, 2009)

Looking good man .  Just 3 weeks to go?


----------



## rantorcha (May 12, 2009)

Balin said:


> Looking good man .  Just 3 weeks to go?



Yes, sir!  Actually 3 weeks and 4 days.  lol


----------



## Hench (May 12, 2009)

Will you post up some pics for us to see in 3 weeks? 

By the way diggin' the dedication Rantorcha, very nice work.


----------



## Tank316 (May 13, 2009)

> I have had some seriously insane workouts in my life, and more specifically, during this contest prep, but today’s leg workout was about as brutal as I can remember with all of the factors involved. I am a little tired, but I am still able to kick ass in the gym. However the other factors took over…I am somewhat depleted, I am pushing roughly the same weight as I normally would off-season, and holy SHIZ was I light-headed today!!!! Just getting up from a machine was making the room spin, and even worse after going all out on a set. Here are the results of today’s thrashing…


Nice to have workouts like this so close to a contest RA.


----------



## rantorcha (May 13, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Will you post up some pics for us to see in 3 weeks?
> 
> By the way diggin' the dedication Rantorcha, very nice work.



Thanks, moondog.  I really appreciate the sentiment.  As for pictures, I do have them, but I kwow several people who will be competing in that show, and I want my physique to be a surprise.


----------



## rantorcha (May 13, 2009)

Slowly but surely, yesterday I really started to drag in the afternoon.  To the point that when I got home, there wasn't much I could do to stay awake.  As soon as I hit the couch for dinner, I ate and then started to watch TV.....and gone!  Usually, when I fall asleep on the couch then get up to go to bed, it takes me a little while to fall back asleep...not last night!  Right to bed.  It is hard for me to stand and not be light-headed, too.  You can really tell that I am in my final 4 weeks.  I WAS FINE with every change that has been made for 12 full weeks.  Coach made some minor changes this week and WAMO!  It hit me hard.

This morning I woke up and hit the gym for my off-day cardio session.  It started out a little rough..I couldn't really get going physically, but I hung in and pushed it.  By midway though until the end, I was fine.  Then I hurrily went home for my posing practice.  THIS took the rest of the energy I had left out of me.  I had to eat immediately!  Plus my rear delts were on fire for some reason.  I had to stop after each round of posing to wipe the insane pool of sweat falling off of me.

We'll see how things go the rest of today.  I may have to throw back a small cup of coffee to keep me upright.  Plus, I have the kids for the next couple of days, so that should be interesting.  lol  Wish me luck!


----------



## Built (May 13, 2009)

Interesting about the rear-delts. You getting enough salt - you're sweating a lot more than usual right now, you may be low in electrolytes.


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2009)

I used Powerade Zero when this happened and it did happen a lot before I got wiser to what was going on. Your electrolytes are off.


----------



## ZECH (May 13, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> Wow!  I didn't realize there was such animosity towards Eric.  That is freakin' hilarious.  Don't you guys have enough confidence in yourselves to just take his methods as just another way to accomplish one's goals?  Seriously, enough.  Go play somewhere else.  Maybe that way other people who have read my journal can stop emailing and PM-ing me about how your pettiness towards Eric is annoying people.
> 
> If you'd like, I can start another thread for you in another section..."Why we hate Eric".  You can post all of your venom there.  And please dont' respond to this by saying we don't hate Eric and have no animosity.  Please, give me a break.  Just don't do it in my journal please.  There are actually people who get some benefit from it.
> 
> Thanks!



I think it's called jealousy!
Sorry to interupt your journal.


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2009)

hey dg-youre an instigator. I ended that conversation days ago. Dont kick shit up that shows you hanging on a tail end of. Oh wait, I shouldnt have said that, since you can give me an infraction.


----------



## ZECH (May 13, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> hey dg-youre an instigator. I ended that conversation days ago. Dont kick shit up that shows you hanging on a tail end of. Oh wait, I shouldnt have said that, since you can give me an infraction.



I'm just seeing it so I can post if I want. I guess the truth hurts. You are only 1 or 2 away from banning anyway


----------



## Built (May 13, 2009)

He's right DG. He even apologized.


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2009)

dg806 said:


> I'm just seeing it so I can post if I want. I guess the truth hurts. You are only 1 or 2 away from banning anyway


It"s interesting how you just came along in two threads as the bottomfeeder.


----------



## Tank316 (May 13, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> It"s interesting how you just came along in two threads as the bottomfeeder.


Hmm, also interesting that your a   





> former veteran teacher


And that you have to 





> twist someones nuts


 just to get your kicks.
And then you  





> refuse to go on in this thread with respect to your client


 and yet you still are hanging around in the thread, DOING NOTHING BUT CAUSING CRAP.
I dont know how old you are, but you have some head problems.


----------



## Gazhole (May 14, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> Thanks, moondog.  I really appreciate the sentiment.  As for pictures, I do have them, but I kwow several people who will be competing in that show, and I want my physique to be a surprise.



The man thinks tactically 

Nice workouts, dude. That last leg session looked especially tough.


----------



## Tank316 (May 14, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I think its so cute the way you and the other guy are trying to bust my balls in a passive aggressive type of way. Sorry, I'm not participating in this dimwitted exchange. I was done with it days ago.
> 
> I am merely sharing a thought with concern to Rantorcha's health.


Let his trainer do that, move along now....


----------



## rantorcha (May 14, 2009)

Built said:


> Interesting about the rear-delts. You getting enough salt - you're sweating a lot more than usual right now, you may be low in electrolytes.



I am actually getting plenty of salt.  I salt all my meals generously and am getign in about 1.5 to 2 gallons of water.  I think it is more due to my visualizing myself on stage and going all out on my poses.  I know me when I get into that competitive situation and I really try extra hard to make my poses hard and perfect.  Once that competitive adrenaline kicks in, things get tight.  Even my calves and glutes get a little tight afterwards.


----------



## rantorcha (May 14, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> It"s interesting how you just came along in two threads as the bottomfeeder.



Seriously, Jugg...this is what gets you into trouble, my man.  You should have just left it alone.  Those kind of comments just don't help your cause.


----------



## rantorcha (May 14, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> The man thinks tactically
> 
> Nice workouts, dude. That last leg session looked especially tough.



Thanks, Gaz!  I may or may not win this show, but my competitiveness comes out in full force when I am getting ready!  And OH YEAH, that last session was BRUTAL!  I am hoping today's afterno Back session will be just as brutal.


----------



## rantorcha (May 14, 2009)

I woke up this morning and, since I had my girls last night, I did cardio this morning and will be heading to the gym this afternoon for a kick ass back workout.  I'll keep everyone posted....


----------



## Hench (May 14, 2009)

dg806 said:


> I think it's called jealousy!
> Sorry to interupt your journal.



DG, I like you and I like your posts, your a stright forward no bullshit type of guy. But you have come along here after an appology has been made and are restarting something that was finished. As a super mod I thought you would have known better.



Tank316 said:


> Let his trainer do that, move along now....



 I thought giving helpful advice was the reason forums like this exist? Is it not? 

I dont really know you Tank, but everyone seems to like you and im sure your a great guy, but you're adding nothing to this thread and are REALLY trying to stir the pot. Appologies were made, its over, let it die.



rantorcha said:


> Seriously, Jugg...this is what gets you into trouble, my man.  You should have just left it alone.  Those kind of comments just don't help your cause.



He DID leave it alone. He said sorry and it was finished. You cant blame someone for defending themselves whenever someone else starts it up again.

But this has to be the end of things, its dead and leave it that way. Jugg dont post anything that isnt related to Rantorcha's training or nutrition and DG and Tank stop stiring things up. Quite shortly the shit will hit the fan, then some people will get pissed off and some will get banned and nobody will be a winner. 

Rant, can we see some pics of you at the show?


----------



## Built (May 14, 2009)

This is the best post I've read in a long time. 

Thank you Moondog. 

Rant - glad to read you're getting in enough salt. Salt's only one of your electrolytes though - if you're drinking that much water, you may be flushing out potassium and calcium - especially if you're not eating much in the way of carbs (bananas, potatoes I suspect aren't on your plan at the moment - not sure if you're on or off dairy). Furthermore, on the higher-protein diet most of us follow around these parts, the requirement for calcium increases. 

Maybe pop some potassium and some calcium supplements if you're not already. The cramping you mention is not normal, even for posing practice. The last thing you want is to cramp up onstage!


----------



## gopro (May 14, 2009)

Keep going bro! Only 3.5 more weeks to go! You are a warrior. During contest prep the body/mind is undergoing a tremendous amount of stress and is far more susceptible to things like cramps, strains, pulls, illness and such than under normal circumstances...just like any in-season athlete!

Stay the course, get your rest, keep your mind clear and you will arrive contest day strong and ready to do battle. Just be the best YOU can be, b/c that is all we have control over!


----------



## rantorcha (May 14, 2009)

gopro said:


> Keep going bro! Only 3.5 more weeks to go! You are a warrior. During contest prep the body/mind is undergoing a tremendous amount of stress and is far more susceptible to things like cramps, strains, pulls, illness and such than under normal circumstances...just like any in-season athlete!
> 
> Stay the course, get your rest, keep your mind clear and you will arrive contest day strong and ready to do battle. Just be the best YOU can be, b/c that is all we have control over!




Yes, SIR!!


----------



## rantorcha (May 14, 2009)

With 3+ weeks to the show, the mental aspect of the contest prep is in full swing!  Energy levels are starting to slow, hunger is starting to kick in every now and then, and the desire for ???other??? foods is becoming part of daily thought.

But that is what separates the men from the boys on stage.  Although my energy levels weren???t quite where I would have liked them to be for this work out, the mental aspect of things overcame my physical limitations and I ended up having a great workout!  Every set was focused and I felt every muscle fiber working.

*LATS*
ONE ARM ROW...3 X 7-9
110/9, 105/9, 105/9
MEDIUM PARALLEL GRIP SEATED CABLE ROW...3 X 10-12
180/11+1, 165/12, 165/12
WG PULLDOWN TO UPPER PECS...2 X 13-15
150/13..last couple not great form at all!; 135/15
I realized that I can???t do high-rep pulldowns. lol
STIFF ARM PULLDOWN...2 X 16-20
100/20, 100/20

*TRAPS*
CG CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12
120/15, 130/12+1
SMITH BEHIND THE BACK SHRUG...1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
275/12, 325/9..drop..225/10

*LOW BACK*
WEIGHTED HYPEREXTENSION...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
-/20, 25/15, 25/13+2

*ABS *??? did stuff


----------



## Tank316 (May 14, 2009)

> and the desire for “other” foods is becoming part of daily thought.


These are the trying times...
Remember all the hard work prior and where youre at now..3.5 wks is nothing.
I loathed cardio...but I thought of it every frickin time I had a '' bad food'' thought!
Hang in there RA.


----------



## ZECH (May 14, 2009)

Jugg, Built Moon.........
I'm sorry you think I just came into this thread to stir up shit. I don't have time in my days to read everything and it may be days before I see something. I am on several other boards also. If jugg apoligized, then good. But I did not see it and only commented on what I saw. I rarely ever get involved in cat fights, but it's obvious to me you three have something against GP and his buddy. Your constant bickering and harassing is getting old and makes the board look bad.


----------



## Hench (May 14, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Jugg, Built Moon.........
> I'm sorry you think I just came into this thread to stir up shit. I don't have time in my days to read everything and it may be days before I see something. I am on several other boards also. If jugg apoligized, then good. But I did not see it and only commented on what I saw. I rarely ever get involved in cat fights, but it's obvious to me you three have something against GP and his buddy. Your constant bickering and harassing is getting old and makes the board look bad.



Fair enough dg, you only posted when you saw it. 

We were given a thread by Prince to debate our hearts out here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/99210-dave-palumbo-responds-eric-broser.html

And as far as Im aware after Jugg appologised in here, there was no debate with Gopro in any other thread other than the one shown above. I dont have anything against Gopro, I just disagree with some of his methods and at times his attitude rubs me the wrong way. Its no biggie, as long as its kept within the one thread. 

You think it makes the board look bad? I would disagree, it has produced a few of the best threads since I joined. At times it can get a little personal, which isnt a good thing, but at times it produces great posts (check out the one P-funk just made). 

Anyway I think we need to leave Rant's journal alone (because its a pretty fucking good journal, no matter how much I disagree with his training methods) and just everything die down.


----------



## rantorcha (May 17, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> These are the trying times...
> Remember all the hard work prior and where youre at now..3.5 wks is nothing.
> I loathed cardio...but I thought of it every frickin time I had a '' bad food'' thought!
> Hang in there RA.



Thank you my brother!  You are absolutely right.  I can now do 30 minutes of cardio on my head.  lol  Cardio is almost becoming a part of my life...I time my cardio sessions according to the Sportscenter beginning.  I want the middle time of my cardio to coincide with the top of the hour for SC.  That way it goes by faster.


----------



## rantorcha (May 17, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Anyway I think we need to leave Rant's journal alone (*because its a pretty fucking good journal, no matter how much I disagree with his training methods*) and just everything die down.



Thanks, moon!  That's probably the nicest thing anyone has said to me yet on this board.


----------



## rantorcha (May 17, 2009)

Still rockin' and rollin' over here! I did my long-ass cardio session early yesterday morning, then hung out with my lil sis pretty much for the rest of the day. We went to see a movie. I got a massage to hit up some trouble areas. Then I came home with a pretty big headache, but somehow I willed myself to get in another meal, my 2nd cardio session, and my final meal before I passed out!

I have actually gotten a good night sleep the last two nights too, which is weird since I am getting so close to the show. But, only 2 weeks and 6 days (actually, 5 and a half, but who's counting) to go....

Come on...everyone...sing it with me....IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN! LOL


----------



## gopro (May 18, 2009)

Bro, just here to let you know that you will soon be "hitting the wall."


----------



## Hench (May 18, 2009)

gopro said:


> Bro, just here to let you know that you will soon be "hitting the wall."



I thought we were going to keep this about Rant's training and progress toward his comp, not shit stiring. 

Hes got what, just over 2 weeks to his comp? Rant's focus need to be on sticking to diet and training(irrelevant of what diet/training works best, 2 weeks out you are going to be feeling a bit run down), not getting involved in your lovers tiff with Jugg.


----------



## gopro (May 18, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> I thought we were going to keep this about Rant's training and progress toward his comp, not shit stiring.
> 
> Hes got what, just over 2 weeks to his comp? Rant's focus need to be on sticking to diet and training(irrelevant of what diet/training works best, 2 weeks out you are going to be feeling a bit run down), not getting involved in your lovers tiff with Jugg.



This is why I did not mention HIS name in the thread...so it would not be credited to anyone (even though you now did!). I just wanted to give Rantorcha a much needed laugh. Laughter lowers cortisol!


----------



## rantorcha (May 18, 2009)

gopro said:


> This is why I did not mention HIS name in the thread...so it would not be credited to anyone (even though you now did!). I just wanted to give Rantorcha a much needed laugh. Laughter lowers cortisol!



Are you kidding?!  After my three cheeseburgers at McD's yesterday that you let me have, I am ready to go!!  I just can't wait until my super-load a week before when I can eat french fries.


----------



## rantorcha (May 18, 2009)

Alrighty, kids. THIS is getting crazy!!! For the past number of weeks, I feel like I am doing pretty well and my waist is pretty much disappearing....at least that's what my pants are telling me. I put on pants (or shorts for that matter) and I literally have about 4-5 inches of room. I threw on my belt and sure enough I am on the last loop and still have an inch or two of room. To be honest, I don???t think I have ever had this much room in my pants. 

Anyway, I had an awesome workout today. I don???t think I am going to be updating my workouts for the rest of the time leading up to the show. My time is just ridiculously precious and taking the time to look in my journal and copy things in here is too much for me at this point. Lol

Needless to say, I got in my workout ??? which nearly killed me ??? and my cardio and thoroughly enjoyed eating the rest of the day.


----------



## danzik17 (May 18, 2009)

Any chance you could post up what you're currently going diet wise?  Apologies if I missed it.

I'm a very similar body type (endomorph that won't fking drop the fat).  

Always fun to try new diets.  As weird as it is, trying different diets is almost a hobby for me at this point just to see if it works better than what I did previously.


----------



## rantorcha (May 19, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Any chance you could post up what you're currently going diet wise?  Apologies if I missed it.
> 
> I'm a very similar body type (endomorph that won't fking drop the fat).
> 
> Always fun to try new diets.  As weird as it is, trying different diets is almost a hobby for me at this point just to see if it works better than what I did previously.




Unfortunately, I can't.  I understand your plight, but since Eric is my coach and I am using the diet he gives me (for my body type) for my contest, I feel a little protective of it.  I am sure you understand.  

I can tell you what I am eating, though...

Chicken
Turkey tenderloins
Fish
Egg Whites
Nat Peanut Butter
Raw Cashews
Ezekiel Cereal
Broccoli


----------



## rantorcha (May 19, 2009)

Well, for how well I was doing yesterday, I feel like dog shiz today! Looking back, I don't think it is any coincidence that I am feeling extra tired the day after my morning leg workout/cardio session. I woke up feeling great, but after hitting quads, and then hitting cardio, I am smoked for the day. Thank goodness I have a sit down job!

Cardio was nuts today. I usually breeze through cardio on training days and have been ok with cardio for the most part, but today it felt like it took FOREVER! Most times, when I look down at the time, at least a couple of minutes have passed. But today only 10 to 15 seconds passed! UGH! I honestly thought that session would never end! 

Only 17 more days!


----------



## rantorcha (May 20, 2009)

Man ALIVE!  Yesterday was rough!!!  My head wasn't into anything yesterday.  Today I feel 100% better!  I really do think that my leg workouts take everything out of me.

This morning I woke up and hit cardio and then did my posing practice.  What a kick ass session, too.  I honestly can't wait until 16 days pass and I am on that stage competing.


----------



## rantorcha (May 21, 2009)

Ok, kids.  I am about to make a confession here in my journal and be totally straight up with you, as I always am in my journal...

I have never said this before in my life, but today I had NO desire WHATSOEVER to be in the gym.  I know!  That's blasphemy!!  But I did my cardio this morning and went to the gym to hit back in the afternoon.  And although during my sets I was in the zone and hitting it hard (I think I am already sore!), between sets my mind was WAY far away fro the gym and I just needed to get out of there as quickly as possible.  But, you’ll be glad to know that I did not skimp on anything I needed to do.  I did everything…and hard!  I am glad the day is almost over and a new day will dawn tomorrow!


----------



## Built (May 21, 2009)

Some days you can't wait to train. 

Some days you wish you could pay somebody to train for you. 

You did it anyway. Nice work.


----------



## Balin (May 21, 2009)

Only 2 weeks and 2 days, ( maybe 1 day when you read this  ) you can do this man


----------



## gopro (May 21, 2009)

Hang tough my friend! Remember, this contest is being FILMED FOR A DOCUMENTARY!!!


----------



## danzik17 (May 21, 2009)

How about some progress pics hrmm?


----------



## Tank316 (May 21, 2009)

Proud of you RA, hang tough.


----------



## rantorcha (May 22, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> How about some progress pics hrmm?



Nah.    I amsaving myself for marriage...er, I mean the show.   Trust me...I have my reasons.


----------



## rantorcha (May 22, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> Proud of you RA, hang tough.



Thanks, T!  I am doing my best.


----------



## rantorcha (May 22, 2009)

Today, I woke up and told myself that no matter what, I was going to kick ass today.  Before I even got to the gym, I had alreayd put on my favorite training hat and my headphones.  Luckily it is shock week, so my training days aren't too long right now, but the effort & intensity for each set was certainly there.  After hitting my cardio, I was ready to start my day.  

For some strange reason, I am really looking forward to today.  I have my music and I am ready to cut it up and paste it together, all the while thinking of how my routine is going to go.  I am actually pretty excited about it.  

I am planning to tan later in the afternoon as well.  Then I'll be set to go pick up my girls and spend the weekend with them!  It should be fun.


----------



## Hench (May 22, 2009)

Keep it up Rant, your doing great so far!

p.s. Im REALLY looking forward to seeing pics after the comp, you better post them or there will be trouble


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 22, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Keep it up Rant, your doing great so far!
> 
> p.s. Im REALLY looking forward to seeing pics after the comp, you better post them or there will be trouble



I second this  I'm looking forward as well.


----------



## rantorcha (May 26, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Keep it up Rant, your doing great so far!
> 
> p.s. Im REALLY looking forward to seeing pics after the comp, you better post them or there will be trouble



Thanks, MD!  I sincerely appreciate the encouragement.  And I will do my best to post my contest pics.  Matter of fact, I tentatively promise!


----------



## rantorcha (May 26, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> I second this  I'm looking forward as well.



Oh, boy!  Now I've got two board members threatening me with an emoticon stick!!  lol

Thanks guys.


----------



## rantorcha (May 26, 2009)

WHAT A WEEKEND!  I???ll be happy never to have had that kind of a weekend for a while.  lol  But, I must say that being with my two beautiful girls makes things everything worth while at the end of the day.  Yesterday, with less than two weeks to go, I was able to go up and train with my friend and Coach, Eric, and I think we made the most of it.  We hit chest, delts and abs with a sprinkle of cardio followed by some mandatory posing practice.  He seems to think that things are a-go, but I am trying not to check myself out too much.  I noticed that prior to this show, I made myself nuts in the mirror hoping and praying things would be ok.  I decided not to bother looking at myself anymore and have been wearing oversize shirts (actually regular shirts, but they ???feel??? a tad oversize now..HAHA).

Anyway, both Eric and Shoshanna were there and they both mentioned how it looks like I haven???t lost any of my upper body size, but my waist and face have shrunk!  I guess that???s a good thing, right?!  I just took a peak at the calendar and I noticed there are only 10 days until the show!!  And really I couldn???t be more excited.  I know it???ll come soon enough, but I just can???t wait until I am on that plane heading up to NC.


----------



## Gazhole (May 27, 2009)

If you've dropped some fats without taking a hit in size that's promising news this close to the show! Sounds like you're on target to crush 

What you're doing is working, so just stick with it, man!


----------



## rantorcha (May 27, 2009)

I guess in all of my haste yesterday in posting an update, I actually forgot to include an update on what I did in yesterday???s workout! Since I had the girls throughout the holiday weekend, I ended up doing my cardio first thing in the morning and training in the afternoon.

*HAMS*
LYING LEG CURL...2 X 4-6
STIFF LEG DEADLIFT...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
DROPSET: SINGLE LEG STANDING LEG CURL...1 X 8-10, DROP, 4-6

*QUADS *
NARROW STANCE HACK SQUATS...2 X 4-6
LEG EXTENSION...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
SUPERSET: WALKING ALTERNATING DB LUNGE/FEET HIGH AND WIDE ON PLATFORM LEG PRESS...1 X 8-10 PER LEG/8-10

*CALVES*
STANDING CALF...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9**
**SUPERSET FINAL SET WITH SEATED CALF FOR 13-15

I went a little off-the-program for this workout. lol I hope Eric doesn???t mind!!! But I decided, in order to keep my mind from going insane that day, I ended up alternating a Ham exercise, then a Quad exercise. This seemed to thrash my legs pretty good. Eric probably wouldn't have minded, but I was in a very serious mental funk and needed something to cling to. 

My workout yesterday seemed to actually energize me! I was even able to go tanning and the grocery store to pick up some stuff for the week. I finished off my day watching the final 2 hours of ???24??? that I had on my DVR.

This morning, I woke up and hit my usual Wednesday cardio session. After which, I did my posing practice!! HOLY SHIZ! That was fun. 

*GOOD STORY*???Title ??? *???And I thought LA Fitness was bad!???* 
I just finished cardio and it is now about 6am. Time for posing practice! So, I went into the back corner of the gym (this is the only place, including the locker room with mirrors in the corners, so I can see behind me). I proceeded to take off my shirt inconspicuously and started my posing. After one full round of posing, one of the so-called ???trainers??? came up to me and asked if I would do that in the locker room. In a VERY calm and almost peppy-sounding manner, I proceeded to tell him that I couldn???t because of the mirror situation. He told me, he understood that I was preparing for a contest, but some people may be offended by seeing me with my shirt off. (Mind you, that was all I took off! I still had my shorts ??? hiked up ??? and my shoes on!!!) In the same calm and peppy manner, I told him that if anyone came up to him and is offended, I would most certainly leave. However, until then, I would appreciate it if I could finish. Two more posing rounds later, I was done without ANY fanfare whatsoever. I bet you can all guess what this ???trainer??? looked like. A TOTAL wannabe about 5???6??? and no muscle at all. I am going out on a limb here and saying that he was more envious than offended. Oh well. He???s lucky I was in my better mood because this close to the show, there isn???t any telling which guy you get when you piss me off!!! HAHAHA


----------



## gopro (May 27, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> WHAT A WEEKEND!  I???ll be happy never to have had that kind of a weekend for a while.  lol  But, I must say that being with my two beautiful girls makes things everything worth while at the end of the day.  Yesterday, with less than two weeks to go, I was able to go up and train with my friend and Coach, Eric, and I think we made the most of it.  We hit chest, delts and abs with a sprinkle of cardio followed by some mandatory posing practice.  He seems to think that things are a-go, but I am trying not to check myself out too much.  I noticed that prior to this show, I made myself nuts in the mirror hoping and praying things would be ok.  I decided not to bother looking at myself anymore and have been wearing oversize shirts (actually regular shirts, but they ???feel??? a tad oversize now..HAHA).
> 
> Anyway, both Eric and Shoshanna were there and they both mentioned how it looks like I haven???t lost any of my upper body size, but my waist and face have shrunk!  I guess that???s a good thing, right?!  I just took a peak at the calendar and I noticed there are only 10 days until the show!!  And really I couldn???t be more excited.  I know it???ll come soon enough, but I just can???t wait until I am on that plane heading up to NC.



Bro, all I can say is that at this point you ALREADY ARE A WINNER!! And I say this for 2 solid reasons: 1) You are now in the best shape of YOUR life, which means you have beaten yourself, and 2) With all the incredible life stress you have endured during this prep, not only are you still standing, but standing tall.

I could not be more proud whether you get 1st or 10th in this show.


----------



## rantorcha (May 28, 2009)

gopro said:


> Bro, all I can say is that at this point you ALREADY ARE A WINNER!! And I say this for 2 solid reasons: 1) You are now in the best shape of YOUR life, which means you have beaten yourself, and 2) With all the incredible life stress you have endured during this prep, not only are you still standing, but standing tall.
> 
> I could not be more proud whether you get 1st or 10th in this show.



Thanks, Coach!  You always know how to pick me up, even when I am not down.  We've put in a ton of work and it is coming to fruition.


----------



## rantorcha (May 28, 2009)

I must say that today???s workout kicked booty! My weights weren???t quite stellar, per se, but the intensity was up surprisingly. I ripped through each of these exercises and left everything ???on the field???. 

One more day after today and I???ll be officially a week out! I have mixed emotions at this point. I have been going through SO much during this prep and I am almost afraid of what I am going to do with myself when I am done. lol I???ll have to face reality again! All I know is that I am lucky to have the friends and family that I have helping me and guiding me through. 

Ok, enough rambling! Here was today???s workout???

*LATS*
CG SEATED CABLE ROW...2 X 4-6
WG PULLDOWN...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
DS: UNDERHAND GRIP BB BENT ROW...2 X 8-10, DROP, 4-6
*TRAPS*
CG CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9**
**SUPERSET FINAL SET WITH DB SHRUG FOR 8-10
*LWBACK*
WEIGHTED HYPEREXTENSION...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9**
**DROPSET ON FINAL SET FOR MAX REPS BODYWEIGHT
*ABS*
INCLINE SIT-UP...1 X 16-20, 1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12**
**SUPERSET FINAL SET WITH SEATED BENCH KNEE RAISE FOR MAX REPS


----------



## HOOPIE (May 28, 2009)

1 more week RA!  How ya feeling and looking at this point?  I wish you the best of luck my friend!  Kick arse and take no prisoners

I dont know how you kept from putting the so-called trainer in his place.  At a week or 2 out i would have probably exploded on him.


----------



## rantorcha (Jun 1, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> 1 more week RA!  How ya feeling and looking at this point?  I wish you the best of luck my friend!  Kick arse and take no prisoners
> 
> I dont know how you kept from putting the so-called trainer in his place.  At a week or 2 out i would have probably exploded on him.



HOOP!  What's up brother?!  Nice to see ya.  I am feeling pretty good, to be honest with you.  I am not sure how with all of the stress that I _could _be experiencing (not with prep, but with life).  Actually, I am pretty impressed with myself.    And, in previous preps I have felt sluggish and over-tired, etc., and during this prep I've had one maybe two days feeling that way.  Go figure!  Anyway, I think I am lookin' pretty good.  You never really know until that day, but Eric has mentioned that I am at roughly the same weight as I had been in my previous shows and am carrying way more muscle...esp in my chest and delts.

As for the trainer, ah...it ain't worth it.  It's more fun to toy with them.  haha


----------



## rantorcha (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok, so obviously I have missed out on some updating these last few days.  What do you want from me... I am getting ready for a show?!  lol

Well, Thursday and Friday were as follows...cardio first thing in the morning and kick ass workout in the afternoon.  

Saturday was NUTS!  I woke up at 5am and did my first batch of cardio, then went down to see my cousin who is STILL in the damn hospital and spent some time with him.  My mom and dad met me there and left after a while to take care of some personal stuff they are helping me with -- some call it retail therapy...I call it filling out an apartment.   ;D  Later in the day, I did my afternoon cardio session and did some more stuff with my parents until a friend of mine came over.  I had the GAUL to try to go to a movie! lol We ended up going to see the Terminator movie and it was pretty good, but from being up since before the crack of dawn, I actually dozed off a couple of times.  HAHAHA

Sunday was more of the same...I woke up and did my morning cardio, went to Starbucks , went tanning, then went to Home Depot for a couple of things.  Later, my mom came over to help me with a few more things; I did more cardio; then I went to see Eric to talk about our Final Week preparations.  I did some posing for him and I could see he was devising our plan as I was posing.  I spent the rest of the evening chilling and actually ordered “Taken” on demand.  Pretty good stuff.

This morning, I got up early to hit the gym for my final training sessions.  Even though I wasn’t quite going all out, the weights sure felt heavy to me!!  Whew!  I got through that and during cardio started to labor a bit getting through it, but I made it!

I am really excited now, but patient, for Friday to get here.  It should be a fun week!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 2, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> Ok, so obviously I have missed out on some updating these last few days.  What do you want from me... I am getting ready for a show?!  lol
> 
> Well, Thursday and Friday were as follows...cardio first thing in the morning and kick ass workout in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


Not long now RA.
Cant wait for the pics, I know youre bringing the best you can be to stage.
I'll be texting Eric that late afternoon!


----------



## gopro (Jun 2, 2009)

All we need to do is get some sub-Q water out of you and you should be right on time. This is always the most challenging part, but the plan is devised and already in motion. The goal is to present the "best OVERALL package" on stage, and this is what I am after!


----------



## Balin (Jun 3, 2009)

It sounds like all your hard work is paying off Rant!!  

You can do this, we are all pulling for you


----------



## rantorcha (Jun 3, 2009)

gopro said:


> All we need to do is get some sub-Q water out of you and you should be right on time. This is always the most challenging part, but the plan is devised and already in motion. The goal is to present the "best OVERALL package" on stage, and this is what I am after!



I am ready, my brother!  It is TIME!


----------



## rantorcha (Jun 3, 2009)

Balin said:


> It sounds like all your hard work is paying off Rant!!
> 
> You can do this, we are all pulling for you



Thanks, Balin.  That's very nice of you.  I will certianly do my best, but I will tell you that I am already at my all-time best, so everything else will jsut be gravy.


----------



## rantorcha (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, the changes keep on coming today! It is interesting what coach is doing to me and I am starting to get more and more excited. Look, I don't know how things will turn out, but I will be at my all-time best come this Saturday. Whether that translates into anything, we'll see. I am just happy about everything related to "my story" over the last 20+ weeks. It has been a real trial of my entire being. And now, no matter what, I get to enjoy the fruits of my labor!

Did my cardio in the morning and will be training this afternoon. Looking forward to rockin' another day and sticking it in the books. I took tomorrow off in addition to Friday to run some errands and take care of some things (packing, cooking, etc.) without needing to stress in the evening or Friday morning. 

I'll keep ya posted on how today's training went.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey RA go kick some major arse this weekend and bring home that PRO card....Wish you the best of luck my friend.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 5, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Hey RA go kick some major arse this weekend and bring home that PRO card....Wish you the best of luck my friend.


Same here RA, wishing you all my best, I'll text the _little fella_ late sat afternoon!


----------



## Balin (Jun 5, 2009)

*Go Rant Go !!!!*

Good luck man


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2009)

Knock 'em dead, Rantorcha.


----------



## RoosterTX (Jun 8, 2009)

how about an update


----------



## rantorcha (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry about not getting an update out until now.  Things have been crazy since the show, including my baby girl's birthday on Sunday - the day I got back.  Then Monday, work was a biz-nitch.

Well, the show is over; the travel is done and everything is finally in the books!  Here's my quick synopsis of the show....

First of all, if you ever decide to compete, you MUST do either the NC or the TN show run by Ox Body Promotions.  I have seen my fair share of shows and NO OTHER show is run as well as these (at least the NC show was!).  The athletes were treated extremely well, the expeditor was excellent and well timed, and there were about 5 people backstage to help with pumping up and putting on your sheen before hitting the stage.  That's amazing sicne the show has grown to more than 60+ competitors.

As for my performance, I was bummed with 4th place, but I am ok with it.  I deserved it.  By all accounts, it was a very tough 10-person class and at least half of the judging panel had me in 3rd.  I will say that it has given me more fire to continue to compete, though.  Also, for some reason, right before I go on stage I get really nervous and when I am out there, I seem to have a hard time holding my poses like I should (at least I feel that way).  No matter how much practice I have, it still happens.  That is something I need to address before hitting the stage again.

Anyway, I was pleased with my posing routine...it was actually a lot of fun.  
*FUNNY STORY *(Actually, this story pissed me off!) - 
I did my posing routine and it rocked the house (not my words; and the crowd applause told the story).  The promoter came back stage and told me, "Don't go too far.  I am pretty sure they are going to give you the Best Poser award".  Only the HW class was left.  The last poser, some Russian dude, brought out two chairs and at the end of a tremendously mediocre routine, did a Jean Claude van Damme split between the two chairs.  The promoter came to me and said, "Hey, let me go check on that Best Poser thing again".  Two seconds later he came back and said, "Yeah, they are going to give it to the other guy...sorry".  OH MAN WAS I PISSED!  Happy for the Ruskie, though .  Oh well.  Those are the breaks I guess.  

All-in-all, it was a great time.  I was able to finally hang with several people in the PRRS family (Rick, Anthony, Cat and, of course, Eric).  I had a great time with my sister and uncle who came to support me; and it was a wonderful experience.  I know what I need to do to improve my physique and we'll take it from there.

I need to send a special thanks to my friend and coach, Eric.  With my physique, he always has a ton of work to do to get me in shape due to my body type and even though I was only able to pull out 4th place, I was in my best overall package ever.  Thanks coach for everything you do for me - and not just the plan for the show - for being the consumate friend, sounding board and motivator.  You are the best!


----------



## Built (Jun 9, 2009)

The fourth best out of ten outstanding physiques is nothing to sneeze at. That's like coming in dead last at the Olympics - people forget that means you're the tenth fastest person IN THE WORLD. You've done something that most us us lack the balls to do, and for this you have my respect. 

Nicely done. 

Now, the important stuff: WHAT DID YOU EAT WHEN IT WAS OVER?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice going, dude! You should be proud! The 4th place was down to the judges, but you know for yourself that you've never been in better shape and that lasts. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2009)

I was extremely proud of Rantorcha! He looked excellent, and 4th in a class of 10 open men looking for their pro card is nothing to sneeze at. The only thing that ticked me off is that in my hotel room first thing in the morning he was extremely dry, with incredible separation in his thighs...which he has never been able to achieve before. However, between that time and the time he stepped onstage a nice film of water overtook his physique, blurring some of the finer details. My opinion is that his nerves did him in somewhat. Thus, this needs to be addressed for the next show, which is the Universe in November. Had he been onstage in the same shape he was early in the morning, my guess is he would have been in second and battling for first. But hey, that is life! 

In a lineup as tough as that, 4th is quite an accomplishment! Way to go buddy!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 10, 2009)

gopro said:


> I was extremely proud of Rantorcha! He looked excellent, and 4th in a class of 10 open men looking for their pro card is nothing to sneeze at. The only thing that ticked me off is that in my hotel room first thing in the morning he was extremely dry, with incredible separation in his thighs...which he has never been able to achieve before. However, between that time and the time he stepped onstage a nice film of water overtook his physique, blurring some of the finer details. My opinion is that his nerves did him in somewhat. Thus, this needs to be addressed for the next show, which is the Universe in November. Had he been onstage in the same shape he was early in the morning, my guess is he would have been in second and battling for first. But hey, that is life!
> 
> In a lineup as tough as that, 4th is quite an accomplishment! Way to go buddy!




Congrates Ramiro
Eric&RA...I'll be in Fl, in Oct, dates 5-12th, Orlando is the place, so Ra if you want grab Eric and your daughters we can all go to Sea World...


----------



## Balin (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats Rant!!!  That sounds like a stiff competition show, be proud 

And wish your daughter a happy belated birthday for me!!


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 10, 2009)

GREAT JOB RA!!!!!

Proud of you my friend you did an awesome job!


----------



## rantorcha (Jun 11, 2009)

Built said:


> The fourth best out of ten outstanding physiques is nothing to sneeze at. That's like coming in dead last at the Olympics - people forget that means you're the tenth fastest person IN THE WORLD. You've done something that most us us lack the balls to do, and for this you have my respect.
> 
> Nicely done.
> 
> Now, the important stuff: WHAT DID YOU EAT WHEN IT WAS OVER?



Why, thank you Built.  That's really nice of you to say.  I sincerely appreciate it.  

As for my food...I had a couple slices of pizza at the after-party, but when i got back to my room I tore into a tin of cookies and brownies that my best friend sent to me at my hotel.    Then, when I got home, i had a burger at my daughter's bday dinner!


----------



## Built (Jun 11, 2009)

And it tasted like GOD didn't it? 

How do you feel now - reborn?


----------



## rantorcha (Jun 11, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Nice going, dude! You should be proud! The 4th place was down to the judges, but you know for yourself that you've never been in better shape and that lasts. Can't wait for pics!



Thanks, Gaz.  I am proud, but not near satisfied.  November is coming soon.


----------



## rantorcha (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks to everyone!!!  It was a tough weekend in some ways, but really fun all-in-all.  

I am taking this week off and staying relatively near my diet, with a little treat here and there.  Nothing too crazy...since Tuesday anyway.  lol  I am back at it concentrating seriously on certain bodyparts leading up to November's show.


----------



## rantorcha (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I decided to take a week off after going 20+ straight weeks of training and 16 weeks of strict diet and cardio.  I allowed myself a little leeway with my diet to get out all of the ???demons??? I had inside me food-wise.  I have to say, I was really in desperate need of some serious relaxation, rest and recuperation.  Luckily, I got it and by Sunday I was ready to hit it again.  

Nothing too drastic has changed with regard to training, other than me trying to do a better job of concentrating on the muscle worked and fine-tuning my abilities to walk the line of training heavy and making the muscle do the work.  I re-read the core principles of the Power/Rep Range/Shock program as I normally do when I return to the gym because inevitably there are some ???bad habits??? I pickup during the course of training.  My biggest thing is tempos and I will do a better job with that.  I am starting with Rep Range so I can sort of ease back into training.  I don???t like to go balls out like normal on that first week back, or else I won???t be able to move all week from soreness!

So, to recap the last couple of training sessions???

*MONDAY*
*Chest*
Hammer Incl Press
Incl DB Press
Dips
Cable Crossover

*Delts*
Seated DB Press
Standing Side Laterals
Face-down on bench Rear Delts 
Run-the-rack side laterals

*Abs*
V-ups
Incl Sit-ups

Cardio
20 minutes on the Stairmill

*TUESDAY*
*Hams*
Lying Leg Curl
Stiff-leg Deads
Seated Leg Curls

*Glutes*
Jeffersons (ala Kai)
ss/ Abduction Machine

*Quads*
Leg Ext
Walking Lunges
Leg Press

*Calves*
Leg Press Raises
Seated Raises

*Cardio *
20 minutes on Treadmill

I must say, this was a great start to the week.  I am off tomorrow, but I am already devising my plan to Thursday???s BACK DAY!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 17, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> Well I decided to take a week off after going 20+ straight weeks of training and 16 weeks of strict diet and cardio.  I allowed myself a little leeway with my diet to get out all of the ???demons??? I had inside me food-wise.  I have to say, I was really in desperate need of some serious relaxation, rest and recuperation.  Luckily, I got it and by Sunday I was ready to hit it again.
> 
> Nothing too drastic has changed with regard to training, other than me trying to do a better job of concentrating on the muscle worked and fine-tuning my abilities to walk the line of training heavy and making the muscle do the work.  I re-read the core principles of the Power/Rep Range/Shock program as I normally do when I return to the gym because inevitably there are some ???bad habits??? I pickup during the course of training.  My biggest thing is tempos and I will do a better job with that.  I am starting with Rep Range so I can sort of ease back into training.  I don???t like to go balls out like normal on that first week back, or else I won???t be able to move all week from soreness!
> 
> ...



Good stuff bro. On to November!


----------



## rantorcha (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok, I am WAY behind here so let me try and catch up as best as I can!  Last week I finished off with two of the best workouts for Back on Thursday and Arms on Friday that I have had in a while.  The pumps I have been getting are out of this world and I must say that I attribute this to my current supplement stack of all AAEFX products.  I realize I am a board rep, but I am 100% sincere when I say that the combination of these products laid out for me by Eric has me feeling better than I have felt (in-season or off-season) in a LONG time!  

The LBAs taste amazing!  The Nytric (NO product) and Kre-Alkalyn products pump you up like crazy.  I am walking around with viens all over the place ??? even at rest.  And let???s not even mention the Cell Rush!  Whew!  That???s some potent shiz right there!  Even down to the ZMA product???it makes me sleep like a tiny baby.  lol  I have never used any supplements like these.  You don???t have to ever wonder if they are working or not.

This past weekend was fantastic.  It was truly a Father???s Day weekend to remember.  My girls were awesome and I was even able to go out on Saturday night for the first time in eons!  Slowly but surely I am reclaiming my life and I love it.  My plan is to have fun as often as I can, be with my family as often as I can and include my girls every step of the way.

Today???s workout was pretty potent as well.  I am not sure if it is partly the rebound effect, the shape I am maintaining, the supps, or the more probable combination of all of them, but I feel like I am as stout (for lack of a better word) as I have ever been.  *I am looking very forward to these next months leading up to November! * Here is today???s workout???

*CHEST*
Incl DB Press
Flat DB Flye
Incl Smith Machine
Inc Hammer Press

*DELTS*
Seated DB Press
Seated Side Laterals
Rev Pec Dec
Cable Wide Upright Rows


----------

